
Would you trade your digital privacy for free pizza? - milly1993
https://medium.com/datascan-digest/would-you-trade-your-digital-privacy-for-free-pizza-945abb9e98a7
======
sharemywin
diabetes, high cholesterol, cardiovascular health, stroke risk...we give up
much more than that for the same food products why would you be surprised?

------
quuquuquu
I'm not precisely a pizza fan, so no, but

Devil's advocate, literally ALL of my personal info is online and (sadly) very
easily searchable, so at this point...

might as well get some free food out of it...

